# furcon in the netherlands?



## dutch_man (May 26, 2010)

I was wondering if someone knows if there is a furcon held here in the Netherlands.

thanks in advance


----------



## glennrooij (Mar 20, 2012)

yes dear are 2 cons in the netherlands 
the first is calt Furry Weekend Holland FWH 
de seccond is Furs on Fire FoF 
this is in may and at december


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 20, 2012)

Edit: Goddamnit, thread necromancy à² _à²


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, it is the only reply to the question.  But sure, it's been a few years.


----------

